
Dev.to is scraping whoishiring posts to spam their platform - jeanlucas
https://twitter.com/aleattorium/status/1159834605685547008
======
dang
I've emailed the sender and asked them to stop. If any of you continue to get
these, please let us know at hn@ycombinator.com.

In the future, it's best to notify us at hn@ycombinator.com about things like
this, too. We only noticed this post by accident.

~~~
jeanlucas
Thanks! Will do it.

------
judahcr
I don’t like it, but I can see where they’re coming from. Because,
technically, this would be a business opportunity; what if you get hired
because you posted on their site?

So while this is definitely not the best way to get people on the platform,
HN’s wording is vague enough where they don’t seem to be blatantly breaking
the rules, just using some annoying community building tactics.

~~~
jeanlucas
I think I would be cool if it was an hiring agency or if it was a startup in
the beginning, but being a developer community... They know it better.

------
smithmayowa
Tech startup's "the end justifies the means" motto right there, growth at all
cost and lest I forget are you growing 20% month over month?, because you
should to be valued as a unicorn.

~~~
save_ferris
Very true. But how do you protect easily scraped data that doesn't sit behind
a portal/paywall and has value to somebody? Seems to be one of long-running
mysteries of the internet.

------
darepublic
I stand on the side of the scrapers

~~~
gus_massa
I stand on the side of the spam button in gmail.

If confirmed, a story like this make never upvote an official post from dev.to
in the future, and make me less prone to upvote stories hosted in dev.to .

(I have 3 or 4 site in my personal list of never upvote.)

(And if there is a repeated abuse, the mods make get mad and ban the site.)

~~~
jeanlucas
I only posted it here because I give dev.to the benefit of doubt. My guess is
that the listing is a new business inside the community (has pricing) and they
were experimenting

~~~
gus_massa
(I'm fine with a second chance. It depends if they repeat this next month, if
they apology, ...)

